# Polskie czcionki w GIMPie

## Marcin Okraszewski

Mam problem z polskimi czcionkami w GIMPie. Przy LANG="pl_PL" zamiast polskich znaczków mam krzaczki. Natomiast przy LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8" jest zupełnie po angielsku !!

Wie ktoś może co zrobić z tym fantem?

Pozdrawiam,

Marcin Okraszewski

----------

## cechor

 *Marcin Okraszewski wrote:*   

> Mam problem z polskimi czcionkami w GIMPie. Przy LANG="pl_PL" zamiast polskich znaczków mam krzaczki. Natomiast przy LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8" jest zupełnie po angielsku !!
> 
> Wie ktoś może co zrobić z tym fantem?
> 
> 

 

ja mam wpisane w /etc/profile

```
export LC_ALL="pl_PL"

export LC_LANG="pl_PL"
```

hmm na gentoo.pl wlasnie zobaczylem ze tez jest LANG a nie LC_LANG (czy LC_LANG jest bledne ?)  mimo to mam gimpa z poprawnymi pl-znaczkami

----------

## Marcin Okraszewski

 *cechor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja mam wpisane w /etc/profile
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wydaje mi się, że to to samo. Wpisz komendę locale, to wypisze ci wszystkie zmienne związane z ustawieniami narodowymi.

Spróbowałem ustawić tak jak u Ciebie i cały czas mam krzaczki  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

Marcin Okraszewski

----------

## btower

 *Marcin Okraszewski wrote:*   

>  *cechor wrote:*   
> 
> ja mam wpisane w /etc/profile
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gdzie wy problemu szukacie?

Przecież lokale polskie są tylko z kodowaniem i wyświetlaniem jest problem.

```

$ cat ~/.gtkrc

style "user-font"

 {

   fontset="-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2"

    }

     widget_class "*" style "user-font"

```

Masz coś w tym stylu?

----------

## Marcin Okraszewski

 *btower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gdzie wy problemu szukacie?
> 
> Przecież lokale polskie są tylko z kodowaniem i wyświetlaniem jest problem.
> ...

 

Nie, nie mam w ogóle pliku ~/.gtkrc ... a jak powinna wyglądać dalsza część tego pliku ?

Pozdrawiam

Marcin

----------

## muchar

AFAIR to jest cały plik.

----------

## Marcin Okraszewski

 *muchar wrote:*   

> AFAIR to jest cały plik.

 

No to niestety nie pomogło u mnie  :Sad:  Cały czas mam np. "|cie?ki" zamiast "ścieżki".

----------

